

Kickstarter Rejects The Synergy Aircraft Project - Should They Have? - aerocapture
http://aeropunk.com/blog/general/kickstarter-rejects-synergy/

======
andrewhyde
Perhaps it fits outside the guidelines (agreed upon on signing up)?

"Funding for creative projects only. A project has a clear goal, like making
an album, a book, or a work of art. A project will eventually be completed,
and something will be produced by it. A project is not open-ended. Starting a
business, for example, does not qualify as a project.

Projects must fit Kickstarter's categories. Kickstarter can be used to fund
projects from the creative fields of Art, Comics, Dance, Design, Fashion,
Film, Food, Games, Music, Photography, Publishing, Technology, and Theater. We
currently only support projects from these categories."

~~~
rollypolly
How do you explain "open" projects like this one, which is basically offering
a year-long subscription to whatever they produce:

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1005365109/jane-
jensens-...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1005365109/jane-jensens-
pinkerton-road-2012-2013-csg)

It doesn't seem like this project should've been accept.

------
tzaman
Well one of the points of kickstarter (the way I see it) is that backers (even
those who pledge $5) get something in return. Obviously with an airplane this
would not be the case. No backer would get anything apart from their name
printed somewhere. Or a T-shirt.

Nonetheless I think the model looks awesome and I hope some of the big
guys/girls notices your effort and opens his/hers wallet for you to build a
prototype.

Good luck!

